# chipper blade sales



## treeman82 (Jun 6, 2006)

Where can I go to get a descent price on brush chipper blades? Looking for double edge blades for a BC1000. Vermeer gets $51.95? each.


----------



## Steve-Maine (Jun 6, 2006)

Try Zenith Cutter Blades


----------



## Log hog (Jun 6, 2006)

*Chipper Blades!*

Zenith chipper blades work great for me. There customer service is wonderful. Treeman82 see what I wrote about Zenith under "Vermeer chipper knives" and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Newfie (Jun 6, 2006)

The zeniths work great for me and you can't beat the price. I haven't had very good luck with the woodsman pro knives that Bailey's sells. They seem much to brittle.


----------



## treeslayer666 (Jun 6, 2006)

*chipper knives*

Zenith Cutter is the way to go.


----------



## B-Edwards (Jun 7, 2006)

What they said. Zenith, nice people nice blades.


----------



## Hardedge (Jun 12, 2006)

*Chipper Knives*

Hey, why not try Hardedge Tool's blades, edge life last's 20% longer than other brands.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jun 13, 2006)

Hardedge said:


> Hey, why not try Hardedge Tool's blades, edge life last's 20% longer than other brands.



A little biased opinion  

Zenith = Made in Vietnam


----------



## Yellowdog (Aug 16, 2006)

I love Zenith.. so far, so good. Nice folks on the order line too. Blade are 1/2 what dealer wants AND (THIS IS TRUE) blades seem to hold up better?? Maybe it's just luck but they do seem to hold an edge better than some of the dealer blades on a BC 2000


----------



## Yellowdog (Aug 16, 2006)

Bigstumps said:


> A little biased opinion
> 
> Zenith = Made in Vietnam



It's a global economy..


----------



## Bigstumps (Aug 16, 2006)

Doesn't anybody make f$%[email protected]#g anything in the US anymore?? What are we going to do when none of our customers have jobs anymore?? Go to Vietnam and do treework?? I think we've already tried that!! 

Simonds - made right here in SC. Also Knifesource made right here in SC. We must know about knives in the South!!!


----------



## Stumper (Aug 16, 2006)

I received excellent service from Zenith -but was disappointed in the made in Viet Nam lable(the knives have performed fine). I was very satisfied with the Simmonds(Sp) knives I bought previously and plan to order them next round.-Leonardi carries the Simmonds and I have had great service from them.


----------



## John464 (Aug 18, 2006)

does Zenith make blades for Bandit 250Xp's? I need to get a new set shortly..anyone have a link for a good website to order them from?


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 19, 2006)

softer blades are better im running a soft set against a hard set and after 30+sharpens the softer grade steel is better in overall aplication.

zenith make good knives.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Aug 22, 2006)

does anyone have zenith's phone # or website address??


----------



## begleytree (Aug 22, 2006)

yup, zenith cutter 

www.zenithcutter.com

1800-223-5202

-Ralph


----------



## Yellowdog (Aug 27, 2006)

Bigstumps said:


> Doesn't anybody make f$%[email protected]#g anything in the US anymore?? What are we going to do when none of our customers have jobs anymore?? Go to Vietnam and do treework?? I think we've already tried that!!
> 
> Simonds - made right here in SC. Also Knifesource made right here in SC. We must know about knives in the South!!!



Simmonds needs a better website that is easier to navigate..
When Americans stop demanding pensions and healthcare and time off for everything, the jobs may come back here. Those of us in the private sector have to pay for our own healthcare and pensions.. Our entitlement mentality has led to companies moving its operations overseas. Can't blame them, though. It sucks, but I can't blame them. 

Oh, and when companies like Vermeer charge $70+ for the same knife that Zenith sells for $40, why would I choose to spend an extra $120 per set just to avoid using an overseas brand? If I charged my customers like that I would get run out of town.


----------

